# F.... 9Live



## rise (3 Juni 2007)

Ist eig. nix zum lachen da es Betrug sondersgleichen ist!
Der Titel bei MY Video sagt alles...

Guckt es euch an!!!!!
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1459301

Wer da anruft ist selber schuld.....Betrug bleibt es trotzdem aber unternommen wird nix!Steckt wahrsch. zu viel Geld dahinter was durch die Telefoneinnahmen kommt!


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Juni 2007)

Mein Gottchen...
ist bei Sat.1, Quiznight, etc. auch net anders.
nur bei 9live halt fast 24h am Tag ^^

Ich weiß nicht, warum sich die Leute darüber immer so aufregen.
Wer da anruft ist selbst schuld! So seh ich das zumindest.
Ich schau das duchaus hin und wieder an. So nach 23 Uhr oder so, wenn nix mehr im Fernsehen kommt, schau ich ein paar Quizshows an. Und lach mich dann immer darüber kaputt, was die sagen.
Ich seh die Show als Unterhaltung. Anrufen? Nein!

mfg


----------



## AMUN (3 Juni 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Ich seh die Show als Unterhaltung. Anrufen? Nein!




Unterhaltung??? Ich sehe das als Verdummung und verarsche schlechthin… es gibt wohl kaum was Schlimmeres im TV als dieser Sender. Außer vielleicht die Hausfrauenshows am Nachmittag aber da arbeite ich zum glück


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Juni 2007)

Ihr seht das viel zu Ernst 
Ne, schaut euch das ganze mal ganz ohne Voruteil an.
Und lacht, vor allem wenn die Moderatoren mit der Regie diskutieren, ob sie noch weiterspielen, noch ein Spiel machen, usw....klasse, diese ANGEBLICHE Meinungsverschiedenheiten...

Also ich könnte mich stundenlang todlachen. Vor allem auch darüber, wie viele da anrufen...*tzzz* unglaublich...
Muahahahaha  

Aber jeder denkt ja shcließlich anders, und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Juni 2007)

wer da anruft ist selbst Schuld aber zur "Entschädigung" gibts ja wenigsten abundzu was leggares fürs Auge....LOL


----------



## rise (3 Juni 2007)

Dies ist keine Unterhaltung mehr.

Sowas ist Verdummung hoch3!Die armen Leute die wirklich kein Geld haben rufen bei den meist leichten Rätseln an und versuchen es immer wieder.
So das sie am Ende Telefonschulden.

Man muss auch mal sehen woher 9Live kommt^^

Angefangen hat "9live" mit was ganz anderem.Früher war es, wie manche wissen werden TM3...am Anfang als "Deutschlands 1. Frauensender" beworben.Da lief es net so gut.Für 1 Jahr konnte man sich sogar Cl-Rechte erwerben.

Aber das Geld blieb aus.Sodas man es mit diesen Mitteln probiert hat."Deutschlands 1. Quizsender"Und siehe da das geld lief^^.....Viele Nachahmer hat es ja auch gefunden.Aber wiegesagt jeder muss wissen ob er da anruft.Wenn keiner anruft ist dies denk ich schnell vorbei und sie versuchen es mit wieder was neuem.

Vielleicht diesmal "Deutschlands 1. Toilettensender"


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Juni 2007)

Nur wird das nicht passieren, das keiner anruft.
Denn beim zappen, bleibt doch immer wieder einer hängen. Und noch einer. Und noch einer. Und noch zwei. Und noch vier. Und noch dreihundert. Und. Und. Und.
So. Bei 50 Cent kassiert der Telefonanbieter (z. Telekom) zwischen 24 und 29 Cent pro Anruf.
Heißt, dem Sender beleiben ca. 20 Cent. Rufen nun auch nur 1.000 Leute an, im Schnitt 10 Mal, haben wir schon 2.000€. Nur rufen nicht 1.000 Leute, sondern min. 200.000! Und dann bringt's Geld ^^
und zwar nicht schlecht, bringt Pro 7 doch relativ viel ihres Gesamtumsatzes. Und das ist ganz ordentlich...
Andersherum: 9Live schreibt, dass über 1.000.000€ an Gewinnen Monat für Monat rausgehen. Die müssen sie erstmal eingebracht worden sein. Also: Über 5.000.000 Anrufe alleine für die Gewinnsumme. Das Team, die Moderatoren, Sendegebühr, etc. müssen aber auch nicht bezahlt werden. Der Gewinn nicht zu vergessen. Also schon mal min. 10.000.000 (ZEHN MILLIONEN ANRUFE!!!) Anrufe pro Monat, für 2.000.000 Euro Umsatz, müssen da reingehen! Das sind bei 10 Anrufen pro Person sage und schreibe 1.000.000 Deutsche, Österreicher oder Schweizer, die da anrufen!!!!!

Riecht das? 
Und es sind vermutlich weit mehr Anrufe!!!

PS: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## mark lutz (3 Juni 2007)

da sagen die immer wieviel kohle sie raussgehauen haben das ist jetzt der beweis danke das was ich vermutet habe bloss gt das ich bei so etwas nicht mittmache warscheinlich rufen die sich auch selber an um kunden zu werben


----------



## rise (4 Juni 2007)

noch ein schönes Beispiel:Aber wie der Titel schon sagt:

Manche denken an Betrug!
(weiss net wie weit man gehen darf deshalb halte ich mich mit meinen Äusserungen zurück was diesen Sender angeht)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bkQJmLCT0I

Angucken bitte...man beachte den Blick des Moderators am Anfang als er die Kiste ansieht.dann der Kanmeraschwenk zum Auto ...war das zufällig..ich denke net!


----------



## rise (4 Juni 2007)

So meine letzte Tat für heute.War ein echt langer Tag!...noch ein kleines Update vom Video am Anfang^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHO5rP3FpjU

Have Fun!


----------



## Fr33chen (4 Juni 2007)

Danke für die beiden Links 

War früher ne Zeit lang sehr aktiv beim Forum CALL-IN-TV, deshalb weiß ich auch relativ viel über diese ganze Quizsender und Quizshows. Ich denke, dass ist immer alles strittig, vielleicht großer Betrug, den kleiner...kommt schon...
Schaut euch mal ein Fußballsspiel auf Sat.1 oder DSF an. Die 10.000€ Gewinnspielfrage. Wer steht im Tor der deutschen Nationalmanschaft: a) Jens Lehmann b) Oliver Kahn... und da gibt's noch schlimmere... auch ARD und ZDF machen den Scheiß, da sind die Fragen aber etwas schwieriger, wobei sie der Reporter stets beantwortet ^^
Aber zurück auf 9Live. Die Frage ist doch, was sieht nur nach Betrug aus, und was nicht?! Und der Hot-Button ist natürlich Zufall! Der Redakteur gibt ihn irgendwann frei und dann wird einer der Leute, die gerade anrufen durchgestellt...zufällig! Das 9Live den Zeitpunkt festlegt, muss ja wohl jeden klar sein... 

Alles in allem. 9Live & Co MÜSSEN in der KRITIK stehen, einfach weil sie fragwürdige Sachen machen. Vielleicht auch zu viel Betrug. Aber mit Sicherheit ist 9Live anderen Sendern in keiner Hinsicht vorraus. Halt spezialisiert auf Quizsendungen, aber was machen denn die anderen Sender?????

mfg
Fr33chen

Anm: Wer immer noch nicht überzeugt ist: Glaubt ihr die Bilder, die ihr von Kriegsplätzen in den Nachrichten seht, in einem Krieg der USA???? *Muhahahaha*


----------



## rise (6 Juni 2007)

Hier noch mal ein schönes Beispiel zu diesem seriösem Sender! 


Angucken...echt anstrein gemacht!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9hWmqNeZWI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Juni 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Angucken...echt anstrein gemacht!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9hWmqNeZWI&mode=related&search=



Das ist das erste Video, wo ich sage: Scheiße.
Das ist echt mal das letzte, ich dachte ich kenn die Videos alle 
Dachte auch erst an einen falschen Zusamenschnitt, weil man zuerst ein schwarzes Auto im Hintergrund sieht und dann ein silbernes. Aber die stehen da beide da.

ne, das ist wirklich nicht OK.


----------



## MasterT (6 Juni 2007)

boar zum glück habe ich noch nie bei 9Scheiss angerufen :!


----------



## rise (7 Juni 2007)

Fr33chen ich habe die Befürchtung du bist ein heimlicher Freund von 9live^^
Was heisst hier wirklich nicht ok?Ein bissle untertrieben meinst net m8


----------



## tweety123 (19 Sep. 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21r05uB92GE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po8BvEg1SJY&feature=related

auch mal zwei clips zu den abzocken von 9live


----------

